# New Glasser Boatworks Wrightwater 12



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Well I've been skiffless for two years now since I sold the DevilRay. It was time to get into a new skiff.

I went and saw Jonathan's work on his 12' skiff and it's AMAZING. I had him build me one right away after seeing it in person. Honestly he's using top quality finishes and including molded cap and hatch with a nice deep gutter and sprayed on nonskid as a default option.

These skiffs are basically mini-whiprays! (deilvrays lol)

I just picked it up today, hull only, and will be building it up soon.

I actually took it home on the top of my jeep since I havent found a trailer yet.


----------



## Rick88 (Apr 15, 2016)

Jonathan does pretty work that's for sure


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Rick88 said:


> Jonathan does pretty work that's for sure


He did the restore of my devilray for me when I had it and I knew his fiberglass repair work was top notch - but his boat building is also great.

IMO for the price of this skiff it beats out everything in the sub-$5k market hands down and has the finishing of a $15k skiff. I'm really blown away.


----------



## Shadowcast (Feb 26, 2008)

Welcome back to the world! I saw that redfish the other day in the same spot. He was still laughing! LOL


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Shadowcast said:


> Welcome back to the world! I saw that redfish the other day in the same spot. He was still laughing! LOL


Haha, I remember that!!!


----------



## Guest (Dec 19, 2018)

Always heard good stuff about johnathin’s work! Congrats


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

Boat looks great! I have a couple of question if you don't mind:

- are there chases from the bow to the transom for things like wiring and fuel lines?
- rod tubes?
- can a fuel tank be mounted up front?
- that raised transom for the motor mount, is it an aluminum riser? And what shaft size motor will fit?
- does the front hatch have a liner? Or do you have access to everything under the front cap (I'm thinking of accessibility in order to add nav lights, a fuel cell, etc)

Thanks!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

yobata said:


> Boat looks great! I have a couple of question if you don't mind:
> 
> - are there chases from the bow to the transom for things like wiring and fuel lines?
> - rod tubes?
> ...


Yes the chases for wiring from front to back on both sides come default with all skiffs I believe. Mine has them.

Rod tubes/holders are an option but I did not get them.

Yes a permament gas tank can be built in in the hatch up front and he showed me a really nice black powdercoated tank, but I also did not use this option.

Yes the metal piece on the transom is a riser which brings it up for 17" of height so you can run in basically anything without a cav plate.

The boat has no liner, it's a true old school layup skiff like the old whiprays. You have full access to add nav lights (which I will be doing) and etc

Here is his website with more info that I found: http://glasserboats.net/boats/wrightwater-12-2/


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Heres some more build up photos:

Layup of hull


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

I looked at one and was very impressed at the build quality for the price. Definitely a very nice product and solid build. He was getting ready to start a 16 ft version which should be out soon. Looking forward to seeing your skiff rigged.


----------



## Cut Runner (Jan 25, 2017)

That is EXACTLY how you build a quality skiff, with good materials and great craftsmanship at an affordable price. The simplistic design and basic cored floor leads to solid build that's light on material budget, keeping costs down. Not by hiring unskilled labor


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

Cut Runner said:


> That is EXACTLY how you build a quality skiff, with good materials and great craftsmanship at an affordable price. The simplistic design and basic cored floor leads to solid build that's light on material budget, keeping costs down. Not by hiring unskilled labor


Amen brother!


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

Man, I like that thing. I'd slap on a small platform and a 15-20 two stroke and be in business.


----------



## yobata (Jul 14, 2015)

SomaliPirate said:


> Man, I like that thing. I'd slap on a small platform and a 15-20 two stroke and be in business.


I'm really excited to see the 16' version that @el9surf mentioned.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

I am surprised he didn't make this boat 14 foot 12 seems a little small to me unless you're pond hopping or fishing sheltered water.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Cut Runner said:


> That is EXACTLY how you build a quality skiff, with good materials and great craftsmanship at an affordable price. The simplistic design and basic cored floor leads to solid build that's light on material budget, keeping costs down. Not by hiring unskilled labor


He is basically making these skiffs out the gate with the things people normally have him RE-DO on large manufacturers skiffs. When I saw it in person I really was 'wow'ed.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Backcountry 16 said:


> I am surprised he didn't make this boat 14 foot 12 seems a little small to me unless you're pond hopping or fishing sheltered water.


12 is an odd size but its a nice size IMO. It rides and handles chop like a bigger skiff. The spray rails and design of this skiff is very cool.

I think these little 12' skiffs are miles above the 'solo skiff' type skiffs and 'powered canoes' and 'chopper gun skiffs' that are out in this price range.

The way this skiff is built and finished - it's miles above all of those usual suspects in this price range - and I've owned/seen A LOT of skiffs.


----------



## SomaliPirate (Feb 5, 2016)

I like the idea of a 12'. It would be perfect for places like Ozello or Cockroach.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

Any idea on weight?


----------



## Guest (Dec 21, 2018)

SomaliPirate said:


> I like the idea of a 12'. It would be perfect for places like Ozello or Cockroach.


Yes it would!


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

makin moves said:


> Any idea on weight?


~200lbs with basic rigging and cap as shown.

I took it home on my Jeep and was able to put it up and take it down with only 1 other person.


----------



## Virnut (Nov 8, 2012)

really a handsome setup


----------



## el9surf (Dec 23, 2008)

May have missed it, but what are you powering it with?


----------



## ZaneD (Feb 28, 2017)

Looks like a nice little boat with great attention to detail. I am excited to see the 16' version.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Had Jonathan build one for me. Quality is on par with any boat on the market. We collaborated on ideas to produce a perfect skiff for my needs. I get 26 mph with the new EFI Mercury 15. Jonathan delivered the boat on time and budget and was truly a pleasure to work with. I received photo updates daily on the build and he was in constant communication. He invited me down for the final assembly so everything would be placed exactly where I wanted it. It was truly a custom build and will be a heirloom boat.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

el9surf said:


> May have missed it, but what are you powering it with?


trolling motor. this will be a lake skiff for now


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

So as I said above this will be a lake skiff for now. I dont live near Mosquito Lagoon anymore like I did when I had other skiffs, nor do I fish that much, so I need something I can trailer across the street easily (with my golf cart, even) and access the chain of lakes for a quick evening or morning trip.

I mounted a group 27 battery up in the front hatch 'gas tank' style and used the wiring tubes that come with the skiff to run the 8ga wire to the rear where the TM QD is and the 60a breaker.

I also grabbed a jetski trailer on a for sale site and modified it slightly for the skiff. Works great.

These skiffs are very economical!





































I took it out on the lake today and the TM pushes the skiff about 5-7mph at only 55lb of thrust. And these new digital TM's run for hours on the group 27 battery. Very happy with that.


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Nice setup!


----------



## KurtActual (Sep 25, 2017)

Agreed, perfect setup for your needs!
Really excited to see the 16, and 16.8 models. I just bought my first skiff, but when it comes time to upgrade, the 16 will be the first one I consider.


----------



## Brandonz (Feb 10, 2019)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 54442
> View attachment 54444
> View attachment 54446
> View attachment 54448
> ...


What size shaft is your motor?


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Brandonz said:


> What size shaft is your motor?


15” Short shaft


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

[email protected] said:


> View attachment 54442
> View attachment 54444
> View attachment 54446
> View attachment 54448
> ...


I was at Bass Pro a couple of months ago and saw one of these that was this same color. It had not been rigged and appeared that it was being brought home from the manufacturer. 
Is this the same boat?


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Probably. The builder did deliver the boat to me. Which Bass Pro?


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Tampa/Brandon BPS


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Mike C said:


> Tampa/Brandon BPS


No, Jonathan does not have boats for sale at Bass Pro shops.

His only dealer right now is Sup and Skiff Outfitters in Orlando.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Dillusion said:


> No, Jonathan does not have boats for sale at Bass Pro shops.
> 
> His only dealer right now is Sup and Skiff Outfitters in Orlando.


This boat wasn't for sale, it was in the customer parking area and had no connection to BPS other than being on their property.


----------



## Dillusion (May 21, 2012)

Mike C said:


> This boat wasn't for sale, it was in the customer parking area and had no connection to BPS other than being on their property.


Ah ok, maybe it was a customer's skiff then.


----------



## Mike C (Feb 27, 2017)

Dillusion said:


> Ah ok, maybe it was a customer's skiff then.


Pretty sure it was. It looked so tiny on that big trailer it was sitting on. 
The fit and finish are very nice.
If I were in the market for a solo/minimalist skiff, I would definitely own one.


----------



## Brigandoutdoors (May 27, 2019)

Stauter said:


> View attachment 54442
> View attachment 54444
> View attachment 54446
> View attachment 54448
> ...





Mike C said:


> Pretty sure it was. It looked so tiny on that big trailer it was sitting on.
> The fit and finish are very nice.
> If I were in the market for a solo/minimalist skiff, I would definitely own one.


If you don’t mind me asking, what was the total price for everything? I’ve been trying to decide between this skiff and the Nano craft


----------



## Stauter (Jan 20, 2012)

Mine was highly customized. Here is a link to his price list.
http://glasserboats.net/wp-content/uploads/2019/02/glasser-wrightwater12-price-sheet.pdf


----------

